# Funny picture :) of my miceys



## Mouse Queen 96 (Jul 11, 2011)

http://a4.l3-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/135/e9ec675d44e64a7dab12c14560c2dd82/l.jpg

Lol he is like what you doing up there?


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Cute picture. Is the one on top that yellow in person? I've never seen one so yellow.


----------



## Mouse Queen 96 (Jul 11, 2011)

Yes i have 2 like that


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Where in the world did they come from? Do you know their genetics? They look crayola yellow or a dull highlighter yellow.


----------



## Mouse Queen 96 (Jul 11, 2011)

One of them is almost crayon yellow and the other one is more of a lighter shade of yellow. I bred them myself. I don't know their genetics because they were rescued feeders (mom and dad were). Mom is a dark hearshys brown with tan high lights and father (got rid of him) was white with red eyes. I came out with 2 hearshys brown with tan high light does, 1 hearshys brown with high lights buck, 2 yellow bucks, 1 yellow doe, and 2 white with red eyed buck. Actually amazingly cool looks and best personalitys i have ever had on mice.


----------

